

Fast way to make backup of Linux server - breedpor
http://bitcalm.com/?l=44&utm_source=hacker&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=link2_hacker_22.01

======
ColinWright
How many times are you going to advertise this service?

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=backup%20bitcalm.com&sort=byDa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=backup%20bitcalm.com&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8095882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8095882)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8190401](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8190401)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8658472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8658472)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8672462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8672462)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8707216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8707216)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8816137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8816137)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8816952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8816952)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8852457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8852457)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863287)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8881902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8881902)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8900208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8900208)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8904787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8904787)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8904824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8904824)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8912402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8912402)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8913841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8913841)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8918899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8918899)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8923634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8923634)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8925809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8925809)

You've also been very keen about "Development of billing system with Django
framework":

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Development%20of%20billing%20s...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Development%20of%20billing%20system%20with%20Django%20framework&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

Might I suggest you advertise less and contribute more?

Flagged. Again.

